
Blockchain-Enabled Kiosks Make Coffee Farmers More Money–And Verify Beans - edward
https://www.fastcompany.com/40405379/these-blockchain-enabled-kiosks-make-coffee-farmers-more-money-and-let-you-verify-your-beans
======
Mrtierne
Such a cool and pure application of blockchain. I'm still surprised at how
slow the financial institutions are adopting.

